

Ask HN: Good UI/UX metaphors? - J3L2404

I find myself stuck on overall design style of a webapp and am looking for examples of interface metaphors, especially that carry the motif thru to multiple elements. Basecamp is a decent example. Tryin to break a creative block here. Thanks.
======
AlexLa
Check out <http://ui-patterns.com/> maybe it will help.

